# Need a Midtown MSG to GWB route



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Whats up everyone? I work in Penn Station and want to start to take my bike to work on my last day of work for the week and ride home back to Jersey, in northern bergen cnty. I take it I'd shoot down either 33rd or 34th to the West Side bike lane but from there how would you get to the Bridge? Im also pretty shaky with how to get on 9wN once I get across the GW. Thanks


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

what is your starting point? Crossing the bridge is actully pretty simple as there is only one way on and off the bridge on the south side. Check out this link and zoom in close to see what they did to get to Riverside Drive
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/27156846


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

id be starting at Penn Station/MSG. 33rd or 34th st and 8th


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

psycleridr said:


> what is your starting point? Crossing the bridge is actully pretty simple as there is only one way on and off the bridge on the south side. Check out this link and zoom in close to see what they did to get to Riverside Drive
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/27156846



nice. my main concern was what to do once i get into the 170s, how to get to the bridge.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

lawndart said:


> nice. my main concern was what to do once i get into the 170s, how to get to the bridge.


Easy from the bike path. Just as you get to the bridge, there will be a short, relatively steep hill in the bike path. (Just by the little red lighthouse). Follow the path under the West Side Highway and there's a short but very steep hill that takes you around to parallel the WSH. Shortly thereafter, take the highway overpass. This will put you on the other side of the WSH going the opposite direction. Take your first left and follow it up to the hill to Broadway. Turn right on Broadway.

It gets a little more complicated depending on which path across the bridge is open. If the North side is open (normally only if the South side is closed), take your first right (taking care not to use the entrance for the bridge.) You'll see a staircase on the left. 

If the South side is open (which is usually the case), stay on Broadway underneath the bridge approach. Take the second right, then the first right. Turn left onto the side walk and proceed to the ramp to the bridge on your left.

It's all easier than it sounds.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

If I were you I would ride on the west side bike lane up to 96th st and then get on the Riverside Drive and ride up to 165th. Then take a right up the hill then left on to Fort Washington, then left again on 177th which will lead you to south side path. This route will have more gradual climb if the steep climb from the bike path is an issue. But yes you will ride with traffic a lot more on riverside drive.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

im fine with that


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

Where do you live? I am part of a cycling commuter group that rides in from Ridgewood. I do 2-3 round trips a week. We can meet you at 59th and the west side bike path and show you how to get to the GWB. Once you do it once it's easy.


----------

